# Burberry watch bracelet resize with no arrows



## ActuallyFeynman (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey all, I told a friend I would help them remove some links from the metal bracelet of their new watch, but I soon realized that there are no arrows behind the links to indicate which way the pins come out. Do these links just not come out, or is there some special way to remove the links? This is the exact watch, sorry I don't have a photo of the actual bracelet, but it looks exactly like a standard metal bracelet, but with no arrows. And no, there are no screws either. Anyone have any experience with this?:-s


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Hi,
Look carefully for the split pin heads. The split pin head side is the side the pin comes out and the opposite end is the side you push out with a pin remover tool. Try to gently push a pin out, and if you can't then consider having a jeweler/watchmaker do it. Good luck.


----------

